
Facebook Cuts Oculus Rift Price to $499 - rayuela
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-03-01/facebook-s-oculus-cuts-virtual-reality-headset-price-to-spur-sales
======
esturk
[http://store.steampowered.com/hwsurvey](http://store.steampowered.com/hwsurvey)

According to the survey, it seems FB wants to claw back their lost market
share before more VR entrants become an issue.

~~~
astrodust
That's some interesting data. Nvidia is really killing it lately.

------
the_duke
Ahm... ok, so it's 500$ now instead of 600$.

If you really want it, those 100$ won't make a difference.

If 600 is too much for you, 500 will most likely be too much as well.

If we get in the neighborhood of ~ 350, it'll look different.

But that article is a ridiculous PR fluff piece.

~~~
rezistik
It's 500$ plus the cost of a computer capable of driving it.

~~~
Yizahi
Most likely PC VR buyers already have at least average computer. The only
thing they will lack is GPU and maybe RAM. GPU upgrade would cost them 200$,
so total would be 500+200=700$ and only if they don't already have any
sufficient GPU for 2D gaming.

~~~
smackfu
Assuming their computer is upgradable and not a all-in-one.

------
IVDV
This comes as Intel reduced their CPU prices a few days ago and Nvidia reduced
their GPU prices yesterday. Competition is good!

